# Thinking of buying a secondhand PS3 - whaddya reckon?



## fucthest8 (Mar 6, 2014)

So here's the thing. I've been pretty much an Xbox gamer for some time, in no-way hardcore (in terms of hours). As far as the 360, Xbone and PS4 go there's pretty much no game released over the last year or two/scheduled for the next year that excites me. I really can't/don't want to put in the time needed for games like Destiny, I can't stand the whole COD/MW online bollocks, what I really like is something with a solid storyline, single player, that isn't over in 6 hours.

So ... there are a bunch of exclusives on PS3 I'd like a go at. Heavy Rain, Infamous, many Resistances, Killzone 2, Shadow of the ColossusHD, the many Uncharteds, The Last of Us.

I can pick up a second hand 250GB PS3 Slim from Game for £100.

I could keep busy with just those games for months and most of them are under £20, many way under

Why shouldn't I? Any thoughts?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 6, 2014)

Not really any reason you shouldn't.

Although... I'm sure I'm still a dissenting voice here, but Heavy Rain is the most boring thing ever. Walk around! Put the bins out! Whooop.


----------



## tommers (Mar 6, 2014)

I want to do much the same thing,  just can't justify spending £100.  Do it,  loads of great stuff on the ps3.


----------



## kraepelin (Mar 6, 2014)

Thats my plan end of console life is alway the best time to buy and the this next gen is not that much of a leap.

I'm going with PS3 as their is few exclusive on PS3 that are so polished that they warrent going the playstation route.  

Do you know what kind of warranty the GAME ps3 comes with

But i think if your a big online player then maybe xbox wins out

For some reason the last update of the ps3 really doesnt appeal to me.

Can't wait to get my hands on The Last of us. Some of the PS2 remakes seem class

Also you get a future proof blueray player if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 7, 2014)

kraepelin said:


> Do you know what kind of warranty the GAME ps3 comes with.



I think the Game stuff comes with a year warranty IIRC from when I bought my boy's last xbox

Question about storage size - bear in mind I know fuck all about the PS3 - given I generally don't install games, do I *really* need anything bigger than 120GB?

Oh and controllers - any recommendations for something a bit more like the Xbox controller? I fucking _hate _the Sony controllers


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)

Same reason I never went near an Xbox. Controller hate.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)

This reminds me, I really must get around to donating my PS3.


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> This reminds me, I really must get around to donating my PS3.



Put it on the recycle thread.   Make sure to pm me just beforehand. 

Thanks.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2014)

I got Metal Fear Solid 4 for £3.99 last week! Though I've hardly played it as I'm busy with Lightning Returns.

Good time to pick up a PS3 I think.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)

tommers said:


> Put it on the recycle thread.   Make sure to pm me just beforehand.
> 
> Thanks.



Yeah, I was thinking to a charity, actually. Sorry.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 7, 2014)

Problem is game servers are being shut down for things like Resistance which leaves only the offline component.

I'm tempted myself, but I can't help thinking to wait and just get a ps4 - eventually something will come out and I personally am interested in Destiny (assuming that behind all the bravado it's not just a less cartoony and more austere Bordlerlands).


----------



## yield (Mar 7, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> So ... there are a bunch of exclusives on PS3 I'd like a go at. Heavy Rain, Infamous, many Resistances, Killzone 2, Shadow of the ColossusHD, the many Uncharteds, The Last of Us.
> 
> Why shouldn't I? Any thoughts?


I'd also add Ni No Kuni if you like jrpg, Little Big Planet if you like cute and Journey which is awesome.

Valkyria Chronicles was good too. Turn based strategy a huge influence on Xcom.


Awesome Wells said:


> Problem is game servers are being shut down for things like Resistance which leaves only the offline component.


Resistance 3 has the best single player fps campaign I've played.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 7, 2014)

yield said:


> I also add Ni No Kuni if you like jrpg, Little Big Planet if you like cute and Journey which is awesome.
> 
> Valkyria Chronicles was good too. Turn based strategy a hugh influence on Xcom.
> 
> Resistance 3 has the best single player fps campaign I've played.



Yep, couldn't give a wet slap about online and at £5 for preowned copies of Resistance 2 and 3 I'm happy with just the campaign.

I spotted Journey yesterday, looks wicked and yes was going to go for LBP too, mostly for the wife


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, I was thinking to a charity, actually. Sorry.



I'm very poor.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 7, 2014)

yield said:


> I'd also add Ni No Kuni if you like jrpg, Little Big Planet if you like cute and Journey which is awesome.
> 
> Valkyria Chronicles was good too. Turn based strategy a huge influence on Xcom.
> 
> Resistance 3 has the best single player fps campaign I've played.


Indeed. But fps games are not really singleplayer only and never last very long. YMMV, but i'd rather a game that at least was still supported.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of doing the same. Would a new PS3 12GB be a total waste of space? Better to get a bigger 2nd hand one for less?


----------



## yield (Mar 7, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I'm thinking of doing the same. Would a new PS3 12GB be a total waste of space? Better to get a bigger 2nd hand one for less?


If you buy a 12gb ps3 put in a caddy and larger hard drive. My 80gb fat ps3 is always full and I have to keep deleting things.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)

Same with my 120.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I'm thinking of doing the same. Would a new PS3 12GB be a total waste of space? Better to get a bigger 2nd hand one for less?



You could put a bigger hd in it, but I hate that top loading slider thing on it, that's why I went for the older slim model.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 7, 2014)

yield said:


> If you buy a 12gb ps3 put in a caddy and larger hard drive. My 80gb fat ps3 is always full and I have to keep deleting things.



As per my earlier post - I know fuck all about PS3's - how come it always gets full?


----------



## yield (Mar 7, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> As per my earlier post - I know fuck all about PS3's - how come it always gets full?


Mandatory installs, saved game data, digital downloads and updates. I'd go for 250gb + if I was getting one now.

PS plus looks like good value too. Bioshock Infinite at the moment?


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ah, thanks yield didn't realise there'd be mandatory installs, that explains it

So, preowned 500GB slim online at Game is £140
320GB Slim is £130

E2A - those are the ones they have in stock online. They always seem to be a bit more expensive when you go to the shop


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Ah, thanks yield didn't realise there'd be mandatory installs, that explains it
> 
> So, preowned 500GB slim online at Game is £140
> 320GB Slim is £130



I bought a 320GB Slim for £150 recently, and it was new.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 7, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I bought a 320GB Slim for £150 recently, and it was new.


Where did you get that from then?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Where did you get that from then?



Gamestation, but it was August when I think about it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ah, was that when they were going down the shitter perchance?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 7, 2014)

Buying a 2nd hand console from GAME entitles you to the same statutory rights as any other purchase (ie a new machine), unless it's explicitly sold as seen - ie they tell you it's fucked.

Whatever policy they offer, usually a year's coverage, is irrelevant to that. 

I went thorugh 5 xboxes in two years from one branch of Game. When i was done with the last one and just insisted ona  refudnthey refused to sell me a ps3. I went nextdoor to a different shop and brought one, but they were so fed up with replacing consoles they kept stored in clingfilm in the main window - a dusty suntrap.


----------



## WWWeed (Mar 7, 2014)

I can confirm there is a 12 month warranty on preowned ps3s at game. I got a preowned ps3 just before the GTA5 launch.

If you want your console to last longer than the warranty period then I would recommend getting the latest 'super slim' version, as they run cooler and don't have the slot loading blue ray drive that seems to commonly fail on the slim and older models.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 8, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Not really any reason you shouldn't.
> 
> Although... I'm sure I'm still a dissenting voice here, but Heavy Rain is the most boring thing ever. Walk around! Put the bins out! Whooop.



You also get to have a shower. Good god, man, be fair!


----------



## kraepelin (Mar 8, 2014)

I installed a 500gb when you could pirate games. When that time passed. The 500gb was wasted as unless you downloaded pretty much all your games from store and given how cheap you buy 2nd hand compared to download price you would be mad*

* ( the use of "mad" is not meant to demean individuals who are/have suffered from mental illness)


----------



## Sunray (Mar 8, 2014)

I looked and its really quite a good time to buy a PS3.  There are lots of decent exclusives that I'd like to play, the last of us being one of them. Plus there are still going to be a lot of games in the pipeline for it.  

The PS3 is fairly reliable too, 99 quid from Game seems like a decent deal. They are going for that or less on ebay too with no games.

I am very tempted indeed.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 8, 2014)

I've promised to get a second ps3 as a combined double birthday/Christmas present for my sister, and brother in law... ostensibly for the media streaming/iplayer/4od (which is now excellent on the ps3, after years of it being really rubbish)/netflix.

The one thing that's putting me off is the fact that some people have got a 3d party controller, and some Game stores have been reticent about replacing that with a proper Sony 6 axis controller. 

Does anyone know if they are the same price in-store?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 8, 2014)

Sunray said:


> There are lots of decent exclusives that I'd like to play, the last of us being one of them.



But, really, are there that many?


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 8, 2014)

Journey, Last of Us, Flower, Uncharted Series.  All flipping excellent.   The Last of Us and Journey are easily in my top 10 games of all time.   I'm old enough to have started gaming with Dungeon Master, Oids, Ultima V, etc etc etc on the Atari ST.

*eta*
The Ratchet and Clank series seem to be good, although I've only got one of 'em, and it's good enough in a child friendly shooty cartoony platformy way... and Resistance 3 is very good (although the first two didn't grab me as much)...

Oh and Ni No Kuni, just for the Studio Ghibli (sp?) ness of it.. and the Welsh Fairy sidekick


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 8, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:PlayStation_3-only_games

I got a PS3 very recently and I'd say go for it. If you haven't owned one or played on one much previously, you've got so many games to keep you occupied until PS4s are mega cheap.

I bought 5 for £20 from Game the other day: ModNation Racers, Mirror's Edge, Fallout 3, Gran Turismo 5, Tiger Woods PGA Masters 12

There's a good amount of play in just those, but I've also bought: FIFA13 (£5), Red Dead Redemption (£8), Deus Ex: Human Revolution (£3.50), Ni No Kuni (£12), NBA 12 (£5), Burnout Paradise (£8), Street Fighter 4 (£7), Just Cause 2 (£5)

Of those, only NBA seems shit so far. Street Fighter wasn't shit but for £7 it's probably the worst value. Burnout might be the worst value when I get around to playing it properly (I bought it for local multi-player and it's absolutely shite in that regard - the single player might be good though).

So about £60 on games there and I could realistically not buy another for a couple of years and have enough to keep me busy. By then, GTA5, the Last of Us, Skyrim, etc will all be cheap as fuck and if the PS3 is still running I'll have another glut of games to play.

If you're not bothered about online play or playing the very latest games (and that last option clearly applies to anyone on this thread considering a PS3) then it's a no brainer, given the cash.

Get one!


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2014)

More importantly, Demon's Souls.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 8, 2014)

tommers said:


> More importantly, Demon's Souls.


I don't know anything about that but it for 9.4 on IGN (DS3) so must be decent.

Perhaps we need an XBOX360/PS3 end-of-life bestgames round-up thread?


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2014)

I've never played it either.   

Just waiting till PS3s  get cheap enough.


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2014)

My mate also goes on about playstation plus - says you get loads of free games. 

Fuck it,  i want a vita too.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 9, 2014)

I still want to play DC Universe Online though, but the 4 has an updated version free to download (and either console you still have to pay for the DLC).


----------



## Cid (Mar 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I don't know anything about that but it for 9.4 on IGN (DS3) so must be decent.
> 
> Perhaps we need an XBOX360/PS3 end-of-life bestgames round-up thread?



But... you've played Dark Souls yes?

If not you have a long, tortuous and somewhat depressing journey ahead of you.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 10, 2014)

Cid said:


> But... you've played Dark Souls yes?
> 
> If not you have a long, tortuous and somewhat depressing journey ahead of you.


I have not. I'll look into it. I don't think I've even heard of it or seen it mentioned except for this thread.


----------



## Cid (Mar 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I have not. I'll look into it. I don't think I've even heard of it or seen it mentioned except for this thread.



Have a look at the Dark Souls 2 thread (few below this one), there should also be a Dark Souls thread somewhere. Not played Demon Souls (not on PC), but Dark Souls is certainly one of my favourite games (ever). To quote Peter Serafinowicz 'Zelda in hell'.


----------



## WWWeed (Mar 10, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> The one thing that's putting me off is the fact that some people have got a 3d party controller, and some Game stores have been reticent about replacing that with a proper Sony 6 axis controller.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are the same price in-store?


My preowned ps3 came with the same Sony 6 axis controller you get in the box when new, so I'm not sure why game would be doing this?


----------



## Sunray (Mar 10, 2014)

WWWeed said:


> My preowned ps3 came with the same Sony 6 axis controller you get in the box when new, so I'm not sure why game would be doing this?



Possibly because controllers are mechanical devices and the one they got with the console was too battered to sell.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:PlayStation_3-only_games



Wow, thats a lot more than I thought there were.  Wipeout HD is one of them and its classes as a great game.  Loved the PS1  version. I reckon there are at least 20 properly great games on on the wiki page.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2014)

Have a look at Need For Speed: Most Wanted (fabulous multi-player, although buggy and can crash a lot), Bioshock: Infinite (wonderfully atmospheric fps), and avoid GTA:V like the plague


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 10, 2014)

I am tempted by a ps3, but Game still want silly money for them. They also have this annoying habit of not telling you that stuff on the shelf is actually out of stock. They do this all the time and it's really irritating to ask about something only to be told that's what managment make them do.

I think everyone's got the same idea about buying a ps3.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 10, 2014)

They are running at 85-100 on eBay with no games.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 10, 2014)

Buy a broken one and fix it yourself if you can't afford a working one. You can pick up broken machines for £10-£15. Mine had a dodgy BluRay drive so I bought a replacement for £25 quid. There's loads of guides online and it's easy to do anyway.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunray said:


> They are running at 85-100 on eBay with no games.



I don't trust eBay for things like that. Im not that eager!


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 10, 2015)

So, bit later than I originally intended, I finally did it (bonus payment landed!)

Walked into Game couple of weeks back, they are doing ALL PS3s for £100. So picked up a 500GB one, two year warranty, Last of Us, Beyond: Two Souls, all 3 Resistances and IL-2 Sturmovik for a laugh .... all for under £150.

Turns out the wife can use her Sony phone as a controller on Beyond, so we've been playing that together which is ace 

Basically that little lot will keep me going for _months_, for less than the cost of, what, three brand new titles on XBone or PS4? Wicked.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 11, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> ...Turns out the wife can use her Sony phone as a controller on Beyond, so we've been playing that together which is ace



How does that work? My missus has a Sony android phone so it's something we could play together. I've been looking at that game, and it seems quite interesting anyway.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 12, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> How does that work? My missus has a Sony android phone so it's something we could play together. I've been looking at that game, and it seems quite interesting anyway.



Yep, my missus has an Xperia. Without giving too much away there are two characters so you control one each. The phone controls vary depending on what's going on and you get instructions on screen as well. Its a hoot and she loves it as she doesn't have to use a controller. Great game too.


----------

